# DIY Crafting Villagers interrupted by "Somebody leaving quietly" and how to fix it.



## Feather Orb

To start, if you didn't know already please please please leave by the airport during a DIY pickup! (Unless specifically instructed to use the other method by the host)

If someone "quietly leaves" due to disconnection or a player tries to leave using the (-) menu and timer reaches zero it "rolls back" everything that happened since the last save, and disrupts the crafting villager so they can't give out DIYs to the current guests.
Even the person who "quietly left" has their inventory rolled back. Nobody wants this.

Importantly, the following will not return a villager to their crafting table if they've left it because the game considers their crafting time actually over (I think it's up to 3 hours from the time they started the project?) --

But you can usually return them back to work if the game considers it the correct place for them to be, as long as they've just been temporarily interrupted by a rollback.

Essentially, you just need to reload your town!

The method I had been using before involved travelling to another players island but that's a lot of airport stuff (!!) and it turns out after testing that *exiting to the title screen and then reloading the game from there* is equally effective.

Closing the game from the switch menu, then reloading it probably would work too, for the same reasons!

If you think your villager's DIY has been interrupted prematurely by a rollback/somebody leaving quietly, it's worth a try.

(Thank you to drchoo, catheyrine, Yukikuro, OtterFloof and Quack for your help.)

*Edit: *confirming what BipolarBear said below, visiting another player's island and coming back is another method that works!


----------



## Proud African American!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Feather Orb

Updated the first post with my current understanding.

I was able to get a "rollback affected crafter" back to work by reloading the game, even after seeing her walking around outdoors.

As an aside, I was hoping Harvey's island would work but it doesn't because it doesn't actually reload your town.

I don't currently know of any way to fix it without sending your multiplayer guests home first.


----------



## BipolarBear

This just happened to me. However, I went to someone's town and then came back to mine and it looks like the person who was crafting before but stopped, is now crafting again. So you can also just go to another town to have them start crafting again.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

I actually just discovered returning to the title screen last night!
I crashed and wanted to save my island, so saved and exited and went back in and he was still crafting.
It was an accident, but thanks for blasting this! More people should know!


----------



## Biancasbotique

wow thanks thage


----------



## LinDUNguin

The amount of times I've left via '-' make me ashamed, glad I know this now! Maybe pin this for visibility?


----------



## January

Good to know! I think this may have been why my Celeste queue went wonky the other day


----------



## corlee1289

This should be stickied!! Mega important!!


----------



## Fey

Definitely should be stickied!

I just figured the protocol was to - in order to save time. Very glad to find this out before having visited someone!


----------



## Sanaki

Oof now I feel bad cause I didn't know this sooner. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Feather Orb

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I actually just discovered returning to the title screen last night!
> I crashed and wanted to save my island, so saved and exited and went back in and he was still crafting.
> It was an accident, but thanks for blasting this! More people should know!



Awesome! I think a lot of people have been finding this out on their own but for sure I wanted to talk about it because it felt awful to have a crafter interrupted within the first few guests when you know they just started.



Fey said:


> I just figured the protocol was to - in order to save time. Very glad to find this out before having visited someone!



It sometimes is!

But for DIYs it should only be if the host asks you to -- if the host is only taking one guest at a time and there's no chance of the countdown timer appearing, then it really is faster in that case!

It's almost always fine when you're the only guest. And it's usually okay when you're hanging out in small groups of friends if you know that no one is in the dressing room or talking to Saharah (if anyone can get out of Saharah's conversation in 10 seconds then you're some kind of wizard!).

The trouble is that in a busy DIY pickup (or a town that's opened up to allow people to visit the shops) that timer is very likely to hit 0 and then the bad thing happens.

If you're not sure and you need to go home, head to the airport.


----------



## Krissi2197

Does this happen with roaming NPCs as well?

I boxed celeste into my airport to allow people to come inside and out my island so I didnt need to supervise anything, and somebody left quietly and when the game loaded back celeste was gone! 

This is really helpful info though. Thank you!


----------



## Feather Orb

Krissi2197 said:


> Does this happen with roaming NPCs as well?
> 
> I boxed celeste into my airport to allow people to come inside and out my island so I didnt need to supervise anything, and somebody left quietly and when the game loaded back celeste was gone!
> 
> This is really helpful info though. Thank you!



I don't have much experience with containing NPCs for multiplayer so hopefully someone else knows the answer! I feel like probably yes, because a lot of things get moved around after someone silently leaves.

I don't think that reloading will help in that case, though. You've probably gotta put that bird back in the box manually.


----------



## thanat0aster

Great info! Thank you for this.


----------



## Bunlily

Oh wow thank you! Just last night my boyfriend came over to help me clear out a section of my island and then when he left by using (-) everything rolled back. I was insanely frustrated and didn’t understand why and he was upset bc he thought he did something wrong. He’ll be happy to know that Nintendo just decided to mess with our heads per usual.


----------



## unluckiestclover

Thanks for this post!! I really could have used this the other night. I agree that this should be stickied so it doesn’t get buried.


----------

